# bleeding after intercourse



## toria_jayne

Hi all,

Just wondered if anybody else had experienced any slight bleeding after intercourse? I did this morning and it seriously freaked me out,ended up at the emergency room in tears, they were lovely and did an internal and a scan,but was too early for a heartbeat or anything so have to go back in 3 weeks (apparantly im 5 weeks)

I still feel pregnant, and havent had any blood since, they also said my cervix was closed guess this is good?

Hasve read on the intenet that slight bleeding or spotting after intercourse is normal because of the cervix being tender. Jut wondered if anybody else has experienced this

Thanks x


----------



## xLaurax

Yup it is normal, but i found from really early pregnancy i found it painful with intercourse, plus i was worried about this bleeding so i put him on a ban till i am 12 weeks....

lol, bless him hes now counting down the days.... 3 left!! :)


----------



## dizzy65

aww i dont no about that, hope u feel better and everything wokrks out for u


----------



## toria_jayne

thank you, yep my boyfriend is officially banned now till the 12 week scan, he's sulking already!!!


----------



## Sovereign

I've had plenty of bleeding (none after sex though, touch wood!) and everythings been fine. Have read that quite a few girls on here have bled after sex though, so think its pretty normal. like you say the cervix is very sensitive at the moment. Don't worry! :hugs:


----------



## toria_jayne

thank you, its so nice to have this place for reassurance, its mad how quickly being pregnant can take over your life!!


----------



## xLaurax

lol, i know... he tells me im being daft, but i would rather be extra safe till the 12 week mark than to be in bits because something happened....

Tell your bf, to get his calender out and mark the day on it he can have intercourse again lol


----------



## toria_jayne

ha ha will do, will let him know he's not the only one being deprived!!!


----------



## elm

toria_jayne said:


> ha ha will do, will let him know he's not the only one being deprived!!!

Mine is too so you can add him to the list :rofl:, I know it's silly but bleeding would really freak me out and I'd be too tense to enjoy anything anyway. We'll give it a go once I've had my scan this week!!!!

Sorry you had such a horrible morning though x

:hug:


----------



## toria_jayne

good luck with your scan, sure your boyfriend will be very happy! x


----------



## Beltane

Yes - it happened to me very early on and everything was fine.


----------



## toria_jayne

thank you it really freakd me out, my boobs are sore today so oping thats a good sign x


----------



## Eoz

Bleeding is scary but not always meaning bad things.I suffer from cervical erosion and this causes my bleeding after sex.it dies down as mine has done.They do advise 12 week break if bleeding after sex.normally if you're prone to miscarriages like my self.Im sure it will be fine.Just think of all the fun you'll have catching up for lost time ha ha


----------



## Neecee

toria_jayne said:


> thank you, yep my boyfriend is officially banned now till the 12 week scan, he's sulking already!!!

YEP! My hubby's on body-arrest til we're past 12 weeks too!


----------



## Vickie

Very very normal occurrence as the others have said. Never happened to me but I honestly didn't feel much like having sex in first tri :blush:


----------



## carin

i too had a similar experience, that was absolutely frightening. One morning after sex, there was a small spot of blood on the sheets....went to the emergency room, and the bleeding had stopped, and everything was normal.
Basically: if the blood is less than a normal period, and there is no severe cramping (you may feel uncomfortable becuase sex tends to hurt more due to the fact you are super ultra sensitive) , you should be ok.
The blood did not come from the uterus, but from around it (can´t say exactly from where) and it was old blood. 
i do recomend going to the hospital, if you can, and if it wont cost too much, just to ease your mind, it totally helps.
after all the tears of fear, i had tears of joy, when, for the first time, i saw my babe on the ultrasound, and heard the heart beat. im at 9 weeks
i hope this helps others, as for me, the first thing i did was look online to see if blood was normal after sex, and i found this blog, and it did help! so thank you to all you mothers, soon-to-be, and wanting-to-be for this open international comunication!


----------



## luckyno2

My husband is on a 9 months ban I can not risk bleeding again, we were to scared and I was bleeding abnormally. We are however finding OTHER ways of being close... hahaha


----------



## essie11

Hey, I had sexual intercourse on Weds and My bf noticed I was bleeding i had no pain nothing, and it was very light, i mean didnt even make a mess if u know what i mean? anyways, obvuously I freaked and I went 2 the hosp, I got a scan for next day (yesterday) they confirmed I was 6 weeks but no heart beat? they said bleeding is early sign of mis carriage, but I havnt bled since the day of sex... and i had no pain and i still have pregnancy symtoms etc... I looked up on the net no heart beat at 6 weeks and its saying its very common not to be able 2 detect and most people go back a week later like i am doing and see it flutteraing away, is this right? I thought I was 8 weeks but i cant be, coz if i was n baby was only 6 weeks in size the sac would be deformed and its not, everythings normal accept the babies heart beat, what u think? im so scared, i need this baby it will break my heart x :cry:


----------

